
One Thing Well - My Linux Setup - adambyrtek
http://onethingwell.org/linux-setup
======
mtogo
s/Linux/GNU\/Linux

~~~
meastham
Just curious, do you actually think that the author or any of the people here
don't recognize that the libc and coreutils (for most distributions) come from
the GNU project? I don't understand why people insist on being so pedantic
about the GNU/Linux thing.

